# KoPropo Lap counting system



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

There is a KoPropo lap counting system on Ebay. I have heard good things about them and I like the fact that they do not need transponders....any thoughts?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The only thing I have heard about them has been bad. As far as I know, to get them to even work close to properly you have to use transponders.


----------

